# Karte - Söhre/Kaufunger Wald



## karl23 (14. Mai 2007)

Hi, 
hat von euch jemand eventuell nen Tipp wo ich eine gute Karte vom Kaufunger Wald und der Söhre bekomme? Die Karten die ich habe sind leider ziemlich "grob" und daher fehlen leider die meisten Wege im Wald.

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus...


----------



## onkel_c (15. Mai 2007)

Topographische Karten mit 1:50000 oder 1.25000 bekommst Du bei Lometsch in Kassel in aller Regel, ebenso Meißner oder auch Hann. Münden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

